# Miniature "Draft" Bud commercial...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 27, 2009)

I posted this on the back porch, but I know some of you only come to this part of the forum..so here it is again, not sure if you all seen this one. Its one of my favorite BUD commercials, and I LOVE this wagon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO7st6ljzVI&feature=email


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 29, 2009)

That was cute! And so was the wagon/mini-stagecoach. I want one!

I know this one has been posted before, but I think it's worth repeating since we're on the "Bud" topic


----------



## Emily's mom (May 6, 2009)

They were just too precious!


----------



## Kierstan (May 25, 2009)

This video is like a sequel of the Budweiser Donkey. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnz2eFPa0zw...feature=related I love these commercials.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 25, 2009)

Kierstan said:


> This video is like a sequel of the Budweiser Donkey.I love these commercials.


Kierstan, I love that one too! Thanks!


----------

